# ruuun!



## G2OMARINE (Dec 29, 2008)

Got this tonight watching the sunset. Its a bit fuzzy but you get the idea.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You did that on porpoise! :


----------



## G2OMARINE (Dec 29, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Great shot man!!

-T


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

What would a dolphin do if it couldn't plane?


----------

